# Garage sale weekend



## Larry$ (Aug 30, 2021)

Over the weekend I stopped at a garage sale and picked up a carving mount, Veritas, looks like new. A Pony 17 rivet setter, the mounting surface was still a rough casting so I milled it flat. 3 old hand planes for a buck a piece. None of them very good. I reworked the block plane on a diamond lapping plate and replaced a bent 1/8" rod with a 3/16 aircraft drill cut off. Nice 6" 2 jaw puller for $4. The weather was nice and I was just out for a bike ride.


----------



## benmychree (Aug 30, 2021)

Without pictures, it did not happen  ---


----------

